# Alergic to CA???



## beamer (Dec 18, 2006)

I've discovered CA finish. I've managed to get good results! YAY!

Unfortunately, after two days of trying it, I get SEVERELY stuffed up sinuses. They also RUN. Nothing worse than a runny nose you can't blow ... i'm left cramming kleenex up there and sitting still.

At first, I thought i'd just caught a cold. Dayquil helped quite a bit. So after I finally felt back to normal (took 3 days!), I went out yesterday and turned another pen. It came out really nice - very good results with the CA again. .... about an hour after I came inside, my nose began running and I began sneezing - just like last time.

Here I sit, almost 24 hours later, STUFFED again. Dayquil is having minimal impact, but enough to keep me from holding a rag to my nose at all times.

Sounds like alergy to me ... Is there a respirator in my future? If so, what works best??? I have always had my DC sucking air away from me while applying the finish but apparently that isn't enough.

I like the finish too much to give up so easy ... i'd really hate for an alergy to get in my way. Until I find something that's proven to work, I think i'm going to have to swear off of finishing with CA. 

Sucks. Sucks a lot.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 18, 2006)

Get a fan blow the fumes away from you.
Put a DC near the lathe


----------



## leehljp (Dec 18, 2006)

I am becoming more and more sensitive to CA fumes myself. LOML <b>made</b> me buy a face mask. I have tried many and finally decided to spend the equivilent of $50.00 on a dual filter one. It works fine. I have had the single filter ones and they usually end up causing my glasses to fog. It seems that I take in large volumes of air when breathing that does not handle well in single filter or face mask cloth filters.

I have to do something about my eyes next. My problem has been that my glasses fog quickly when enclosed or wearing a filter. The Dual filter type helps a lot. 

I too thought about the possibility of changing to lacquer finish. I just like CA.


----------



## beamer (Dec 18, 2006)

Eagle, unfortunately that doesn't seem to be enough. That's exactly what i've been doing already. I guess i'm just more sensitive to it than others.

Any advice from everyone as to what the best filter/respirator would be for such a thing? I'm not sure I can get permission for one of them fancy trend airshields or similar, so I'm thinking one of those standard painters respirator things would have to do. Am I right in thinking that the "pucks" are all standard? In that case, the black striped one would be the right filter, yes? 

Thanks for the help and empathy!


----------



## Pen Man (Dec 18, 2006)

Get on with the dam finish [:0] what are you doing that works![]


----------



## JimGo (Dec 18, 2006)

Jason,
If you're not having trouble with your eyes, you probably will at some point in the future, especially if you're doing a lot of pens at one time.  Although a Trend may seem expensive now, it will probably be among your most worthwhile investments (at least, that's how I plan on pitching it when I ask about one!).

You can also consider using odorless CA.  It is a LOT better than regular CA.  It's relatively expensive, but again, it works well and may be a worthwhile investment.  Check with Monty...he has some good prices on it.  Unfortunately, the company doesn't give him a discount on larger volumes of the stuff!


----------



## Snazzypens (Dec 18, 2006)

I am allergic to it too. I love the finish so I have persevered. What I do is use the epoxy for the centres just so that I have minimum contact with it. also I found if I don't get it on my fingers allergy is less. Eagle right with a fan but I found it had to be the industrial one that blow a real gail to get it away and none on my fingers and I am ok also invest in Acetone. also a open room not confined in a room. Open windows and doors right up so it can get away. I have had no allergy since doing those things and my allergy were that severe my doctor told me it was going to kill me but I was stubborn as usual[:I] I had asthma and breathing probs and the nasal congestion. admitted to hospital on one case 
hth some
Toni


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 18, 2006)

CA causes my eyes to burn, but so far no sinus problems yet... I have reverted to using a dust mask, DC running full plast, and a Fan blowing fumes away, but still get the burn sometimes... it's good stuff!


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 18, 2006)

You guys would be worthless in a meth lab. [:0] If you are extremely allergic to CA, and it sounds like you are, short of a positive airflow ventilator you may be forced to look into another finish.  If you are impatient and won't go the lacquer route, you may want to try a wipe on or spray on poly.


----------



## bnoles (Dec 18, 2006)

Lou,

I love lacquer also... hic []


----------



## arioux (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi,

As Eagle suggest, using a dc or a fan to blow the fume away works great while putting the CA on, but be carefull what you do with your paper towel or whatever you are using to apply you CA.  If you look closely at your paper towel, after applying the CA, you will se it smoke for few secons but it send fume it the air for many more seconds.  This fume is the problem.  I saw many people putting it aside, where the dc or the fan don't pick up that fume or worst, direct it at their face and you don't really see it.  Or they stop the DC or fan too fast like i did before i realize this.
If you look a CSI tv show, they use that fume to reveal finger print on weird material (and scientific police really do it) because of it's ability to deposit itself on any surface and dry there.  This stuff goes right to you nose and make a deposit that will irritate internally, causing the runny nose and irritation.  Altough your body will eliminate it pretty fast, it stays there long anough to cause your problems.  Same principle applies for the eyes.  Anf finally some people will react more strongly to this fume.

Sorry for the long post, but hope this can be of any help

Alfred

Alfred


----------



## Russb (Dec 18, 2006)

I would do research before investing in an powered mask for CA fumes. Most of the masks that woodturners buy are not rated for vapors.


----------



## beamer (Dec 19, 2006)

Alfred, your post makes perfect sense - I hadn't even thought about the fumes remaining on the paper towel. That must be what's happening and why it takes more than just one or two uses to show up - It seems to build up to a point that my body can no longer tolerate. This is very helpful information.

I'm going to do lots of research into the solution sfor filtering CA fumes. I noticed those powered masks don't always have any kind of real fume resistance. So it may mean a respirator with a chemical filter is in my future.

Wouldn't you know it - I have never had a sense of smell and wouldn't be able to tell if my filters were full or not, either! gah!

Maybe lacquer is a better choice - it's just so slow. CA has the best of both worlds in speed AND durability ... If only shelac were more durable!


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 19, 2006)

My other addiction is RC Airplanes and I use a lot of CA.  I know several people that are allergic to regular CA that have had a lot of success using the odorless variety.  You should be able to find it at any decent hobby shop.  Bear Tooth Woods also carries an odorless CA.  It's a little more expensive, but worth it if it keeps you from having a reaction.  Good luck!


----------



## Grizzlyss (Dec 19, 2006)

As was mentioned, half masks can cause your safety or reading glasses to fog up, the only way I found to reduce this was to wear a full face mask. That is the type that has a big glass window where your eyes are to see. I suggest that you get the peelable visor covers for it. As one gets scratched, or covered in gunk that you can't clean off, you just peel of that visor cover, and throw it away, and a new one is revealed underneath. You just have to watch out for the last one, as the glass itself is almost imposible to fix.
Sheldon


----------



## Galanw (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a similar problem and emailed 3M to ask what type of mask/filter system would protect against CA fumes. They advised #6200 mask with a 6001 filter, which I ordered. Haven't received the filters yet. Stay tuned.

Galanw


----------



## beamer (Dec 20, 2006)

Galanw, I'm all over this - I can't wait to find out what your results are. Could you point me toward a link to order these things? I assume they're made by 3M?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 21, 2006)

Lou,
I wonder what you know about meth labs... the local Jeffe busts about 3 a week in my part of the world... and every so often one explodes.[xx(][xx(]

Would be way down the list on my choice of work places.. [}][}][][]


----------



## Galanw (Dec 21, 2006)

beamer-
Amazon carries 3m respirator (6200) and filters (6001). They ship from separate suppliers. I received the mask, but not the filters. I am also emailing you the pdf file that 3m sent me.

I should add that the 6200 respirator is not new for me. I have one with a particulate and organic vapor filter (not the 6001) and it doesn't do the trick. I am hoping that the 6001 filter will make a difference. Hold your fire until I get the filters and try them.

Galanw


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />I wonder what you know about meth labs



It's good to see that I can shock the newer members.  The long-timers have gotten use to my "different" ways...and in case DEA is reading, I don't know nothin' 'bout workin' no meth labs. [8D]


----------



## bob393 (Dec 21, 2006)

CA just kills my eyes. I use a DC and it helps a lot.


----------



## beamer (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Galanw_
> <br />beamer-
> Amazon carries 3m respirator (6200) and filters (6001). They ship from separate suppliers. I received the mask, but not the filters. I am also emailing you the pdf file that 3m sent me.
> 
> ...



Excellent. Got the email. Thanks for being the guinea pig on this!


----------



## Jamie (Dec 22, 2006)

I have had a snuffy nose and plugged sinuses also. The differance is I have been using CA for a while but if I would have just started using it I would think I was having a reaction too. It's that time of year and you may just have a cold.


----------



## beamer (Dec 22, 2006)

That's what I thought the first time it happened. But 3 days later i felt fine. I went out and made another pen that day (feeling fine) and about an hour later, i was instantly hit with it all over again. 2 days later and I was fine again. I think it's coming on too sudden to call it a coincidental cold.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 22, 2006)

Let me make a couple of suggestions.

1. it might not be just the CA, it could be some wood allergines also. I am not saying that it IS the wood also, just suggesting that it _could_ be a combination.
2. It might not just be a nasal / sinus problem. I finally bought a good nose/mouth mask that seals real well and does not make my glasses fog up. But in not using a mask for my eyes, I still get some burning in my eyes. The next day, my sinus give me fits. I am still learning. Allergies can enter through the eyes for sure!

I have an OverGlasses goggles but they are cumbersome. I will have to adjust to that. I have not tried a full session of pen turning using both nose/mouth mask AND eye mask.


----------



## Galanw (Dec 25, 2006)

To Beamer and other sufferers-

Here is my report on the 3M 6200 respirator with 6001 filter.

It helps a bit, but does not solve the problem.

I took the usual precautions:
-Epoxy glue for the tubes
-High power DC direcly above/behind lathe
-Fan blowing behind
-Face shield, gloves, hat, neckband (what a sight)

The morning after I made a couple of pens, I woke up with a slight scratchiness in my throat, and by evening my nose was running (the usual pattern). I am assuming this will go away in a day or two, as before. BUT IT WAS NOT AS BAD AS PREVIOUSLY, and might even be tolerable for occasional use.

The one thing I have never experienced is burning eyes, but an eye mask is the last thing to try (while I look for another finish). 

I love the speed of CA, but if you include the time spent on costume design and nose blowing, it's not that fast.

Galanw


----------



## beamer (Dec 25, 2006)

Dang ... I was afraid of that. Someone suggested a possible remedy that I plan to try the next time I need to: They said salt water or saline solution up the nose might help. I'm still puzzling over how i'd GET saline up my nose without drowning, maybe one of those Neti pots?

Thanks for taking the trouble and I'm really bummed that it didn't work well enough. 

I think I'll order some odorless CA and give that a go. I really like a CA finish and can't stand a limitation like this. Hopefully the odorless helps :/

[V][V][V][][][][][!][!][!]


----------

